
U.S. Supreme Court Upholds Trump’s Travel Ban - miobrien
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/06/26/us/politics/supreme-court-trump-travel-ban.html
======
MaupitiBlue
Unsurprising. In Con Law and Crim Pro we basically skipped the border cases
because the upshot is that you have no rights at the border. That’s been the
law since King Tut.

